# Mike Tyson's abandoned mansion



## soranman (Oct 10, 2011)

I know there is an old post on here from a few years ago about this mansion, but I have found a some new picture sets of this amazing place.

From 2008

From 2010

WARNING - These pictures contain a disturbing lack of taste 

Google Maps Link


----------



## UEP-Wales (Oct 10, 2011)

Hmm I don't think I could convince my wife to take a trip out there with me! Would be great though!


----------



## Richard Davies (Oct 10, 2011)

I remember seeing some pics on an American site a few years ago.


----------



## Bluedragon (Oct 10, 2011)

Fab carpets! Haha! Anyone fancy a dip in the pool?


----------



## Scaramanger (Oct 10, 2011)

Haha fancy getting caught by Iron Mike - might bite yer ear off !!


----------



## slidingloopz (Oct 10, 2011)

hahahahaha! that is incredibly tacky and 80s!


----------



## spacepunk (Oct 10, 2011)

MMmm a bit 80s, good stuff though.


----------



## maximus (Oct 11, 2011)

Very interesting!

Why did he abandon it???


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 11, 2011)

I must say I found this very interesting indeed..the pool area would have been lush in its day.


----------



## slidingloopz (Oct 11, 2011)

Mike Tyson just loves the pigeons...

No really, it's true! 
lol!
I suspect since being refused planning permission for it, that he has just left them flying around the mansion....


----------



## Richard Davies (Oct 11, 2011)

The other site I've seen this one mentioned it was sold to someone else who left it in limbo, I think they hadn't paied thier taxes on it.


----------



## soranman (Oct 11, 2011)

Have done a bit more searching, and found a complete history of the house here  

This site also includes a set of very recent photos at the end of the article, which show that the new owner has emptied most of the pea soup out of the pool, and got rid of those tasty zebra print carpets.


----------



## Richard Davies (Oct 11, 2011)

Hopefully this link will work.

http://www.uer.ca/forum_showthread_archive.asp?fid=3&threadid=56457&currpage=1


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 12, 2011)

Allllright! Giggaty giggaty! 
Lol, saw the originals a couple if years back, so good to see an update, cheers!


----------



## phill.d (Oct 12, 2011)

This fireplace is horrendous
http://bp3.blogger.com/_osrVjnPbdEM...8/s640/Abandoned_Mansion_Of_Mike_Tyson_21.jpg

What was it modeled on? The crematoria at Auschwitz by the looks of it 
http://www.travelblog.org/Photos/2657754

Interesting post though, and yes very tacky interior indeed. 
Thanks for the link.


----------



## Tizzme (Oct 17, 2011)

That looks a lot like my retreat in south wales


----------



## Tanner (Oct 18, 2011)

That looks fanastic, just a shame money can't buy taste. 
Although in a strange way it looks quite nice


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 18, 2011)

Lack of taste or not that's quite some gaff. I'm clearly in the wrong line of work so would anyone like to pay me lots of money for the privilege of hitting me?


----------



## maximus (Oct 18, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Lack of taste or not that's quite some gaff. I'm clearly in the wrong line of work so would anyone like to pay me lots of money for the privilege of hitting me?




Please peeps,form an orderly queue!!!


----------



## UrbexMami (Oct 23, 2012)

It looks like an 80's porn set (NOT that I have EVER seen 80's porn :S ) 
I saw all the mirrors and thought "Bloody hell, how many cleaners did he have!"
Completely insane, why hasn't anyone bought this????


----------



## krela (Oct 23, 2012)

UrbexMami said:


> It looks like an 80's porn set (NOT that I have EVER seen 80's porn :S )



In that case the only way you could know this is if you've been IN one...


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 24, 2012)

Old school, next to Neverland ranch on the list!


----------



## Mike L (Oct 24, 2012)

Extraordinary story......could only happen in the States.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 24, 2012)

Bleah! Reminds me of the set design for The Poseidon Adventure! I wonder how Prince Andrew's house is getting on?


----------



## Stussy (Oct 24, 2012)

Seen this place a while back, looks awesome, good to see someone trying to reconvert it, would've left the zebra print carpets though!



UrbanX said:


> Old school, next to Neverland ranch on the list!



Would be awesome to see Neverland done, pretty freaky i bet!


----------



## UrbexMami (Nov 3, 2012)

krela said:


> In that case the only way you could know this is if you've been IN one...



Ahhh the 80's, I wasn't old enough to star in a porn film. Unless my parents made one. Which I doubt somewhat.

That did make me laugh, a lot!


----------

